
Apple changes Crimea map to meet Russian demands - cbg0
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-50573069
======
Mikeb85
Well Crimea is de-facto part of Russia. Dunno why tech companies making their
maps reflect reality is controversial.

~~~
avmich
One can argue which country's part the Crimea is - in other words, the reality
is the same, but can be described differently. In matters like this what
opinion is considered correct matters a great deal - so great it can start or
stop a war. So no wonder it's important.

~~~
Mikeb85
Russia exerts actual control over the region. If you travel to Crimea, the
last border you cross will be manned by Russian soldiers. They control it in
reality, no matter who it should belong to. That's what de facto means.

De jure is what you're arguing.

~~~
avmich
Europe wasn't considered part of Germany during WW2, even though Germany
exerted actual control; it's called "occupation".

